# حمل شرح برنامج حساب الكميات سيرفرsurfer 8



## gpsusama (12 أغسطس 2009)

شرح مبسط لبرنامج السيرفر 8 فى حساب الكميات و رسم الكنتور
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## mostafammy (12 أغسطس 2009)

فين الشرح استاذى الكريم


----------



## علي سليم متولي (13 أغسطس 2009)

اين الشرح ياستاذي الفاضل


----------



## ahmed zein (13 أغسطس 2009)

فين الشرححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح


----------



## zou-ch (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم عاى هذا العمل


----------



## السندباد المساحي (13 أغسطس 2009)

وين الشرح يا هندسة الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## garary (13 أغسطس 2009)

وين الشرح يا هندسة الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## honsho (13 أغسطس 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## النبهاني100 (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (14 أغسطس 2009)

وين هذا الشرح ياستاذنا الفاضل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 أغسطس 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 أغسطس 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (15 أغسطس 2009)

هوه فين الشرح ده ؟ اخى الفاضل


----------



## عبدو99 (15 أغسطس 2009)

نحن فى انتظار الشرح يا باشمهندس :81::81::81::81:


----------



## يـــارب (16 أغسطس 2009)

فين الشرح ياباش مهندس


----------



## yousef-82 (17 أغسطس 2009)

يمكن راح يعمل شاي ونسيالشرح ينزلو مشكور


----------



## المساعد 1 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا >>>> وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## monde30 (19 أغسطس 2009)

ليه كده مش ممكن
عايز الشرح ضرورى


----------



## aree_79 (19 أغسطس 2009)

وين الشرح يا هندسة الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## aree_79 (19 أغسطس 2009)

وين الشرح يا هندسة الله يعطيك العفية


----------



## عبدالله شكري (19 أغسطس 2009)

فين الشرح والتحميل ياخي الفاضل


----------



## عمرو مدبولى (19 أغسطس 2009)

بصراحه هايف قوى ومش نقصاك وكترته قوى على النت


----------



## mesho68 (28 أغسطس 2009)

فين الشرح يا باشمهندس


----------



## y7777777s (28 أغسطس 2009)

فين الشرح ياباشمهندس


----------



## smasem66 (30 أغسطس 2009)

فيه الشرح يا هندسهههههههههههههه


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (31 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة*​


----------



## عماد الدين الشريف (31 أغسطس 2009)

وين الشرح الله لا يهينك


----------



## الهام ابراهيم (1 سبتمبر 2009)

:59: اين الشرح ياعزيزى


----------



## gigi1969 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اين التحميل ياعزيزي ارجو ان تلحقنا به لاني في حاجه ماسه لهxxxxxxxxx رمضان كريم


----------



## Hearts Hackerr (1 سبتمبر 2009)

فين الكتاب يا استاذ محدش لاقي الكتاب خالص


----------



## محمود العبود (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## masrmail (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*وين هذا الشرح ياستاذنا الفاضل*​


----------



## odwan (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلا وبارك الله ونفع بك


----------



## ahmed awadallh (24 سبتمبر 2009)

اين الشرح ياهندسه


----------



## مقصود (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن تتإكد بس إذا كنت أنت حطيت رابط للتحميل.
مع ذلك شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## غفور (25 سبتمبر 2009)

امل يا خونا فين الشرح محتجينه جدا


----------



## وليد1970 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*فين الشرح استاذى الكريم*​


----------



## basim88 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اين الشرح لطفا
وشكرا لك زميلنا الكريم


----------



## gpsusama (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء: كل سنة و ناتم بخير
لا اعرف الغرض من تنزيل العنوان من قبل المسئول عن المنتدى بالرغم من انة قديم و انا لم لتمكن من ارفاق الملف لكن اعدكم بارفاق الملف فى اقرب وقت.
م اسامة سيد


----------



## محمد توفيقن (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*فين الشرح استاذى الكريم*​


----------



## gpsusama (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*شرح كامل للسيرفر 8 _ قبل ما يتشال*

الاخوة الاعزاء
تحية طيبة و بعد......
اليكم شرح برنامج السيرفر surfer 8 كاملا - مع العلم بان الموضوع تم طرحة من قبل المنتدى دون ارفاق الملف-
و شكرا
م اسامة سيد


----------



## ahmed2saleh (15 نوفمبر 2009)

thnx


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اخ لى قال لى فى ذات مرة (((( فكر كتير وابد الشغل مرة واحده))))لا داعى لى الاستعجال


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (24 ديسمبر 2009)

البرنامج غير موجود 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

*




*​


----------



## محموداسد (16 مارس 2010)

فين الشرح


----------



## hanykaboo (17 مارس 2010)

ارجو ان الشرح يظهر بعد الرد


----------



## horseshadowm (17 مارس 2010)

where are the explain books?


----------



## Ali-83 (18 مارس 2010)

thjanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## كمال حمدي (18 مارس 2010)

من فضلكم اين هو رابط التحميل


----------



## زهير عمر (28 مارس 2010)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## زهير عمر (28 مارس 2010)

*جزيل الشكر*



gpsusama قال:


> شرح مبسط لبرنامج السيرفر 8 فى حساب الكميات و رسم الكنتور
> مع خالص الشكر


 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لكم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## NOORALDIN (29 أبريل 2010)

*اين الشرح ياستاذي الفاضل*​


----------



## أشلاء قلب ميت (9 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة*​


----------



## a7medelgwad (10 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم انا محتاج للشرح اللى بيعمل 3dف السيرفر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجوان ايشوع داؤد (14 أغسطس 2010)

ممممممم شرح جميل بس بلخيال يا استاذ


----------



## الدكالى (15 أغسطس 2010)

*وين الشرح *
*الله يعطيك العافية*​


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (16 أغسطس 2010)

اين الشرح اخي العزيز


----------



## civil devel (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررر يسلموووو


----------



## مدحت عبدالحافظ (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gpsusama (17 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير
لا ادر لماذا يطرح القائمون عل المنتد بدون ادراج المف ؟


----------



## محسن صابر عطاللة (17 أغسطس 2010)

اين شرح السيرفر يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## م اسامة سيد (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور عا الشرح الواف


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (16 يناير 2011)

حاول مرة أخرى


----------



## noor-noor (28 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## youssryali (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا

نريد مزيد من الشرح


----------



## R23 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ماشالله البرنامج صار بالاصدار 10
ونحنا لسا عم ندور ع ملف مرفق لشرح الاصدار 8

يعني معقول ما انحلت هالمشكلة .....!!!!!!!!!!

يعطيك ألف عافية سلفا..


----------



## R23 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الشي المميز انه تجاوز عدد مشاهدات الموضوع أكتر من 5000 مشاهدة

و في 65 رد كلو بيسأل وين الشرح ....


----------



## كمال حمدي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن الشرح


----------



## mahmoud_ramadan (10 نوفمبر 2011)

وين الشرح يا هندسة


----------



## mu pahess (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اين الشرح


----------



## mu pahess (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الاتوكاد عندى ليفقبل امر انسرت للوجو ماذا افعل افيدونى


----------



## masrmail (8 مارس 2012)

*وين هذا الشرح ياستاذنا *


----------



## مهندس احمد امام (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايهاب عبدالرزاق (4 أبريل 2012)

thank you


----------



## kjelban (4 أبريل 2012)

لو كان الشرح بالكلام كنت شرحت لكم كل البرامج اللي في العالم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mohamed matar (9 أبريل 2012)

thanxxxx


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (11 أبريل 2012)

الله يهديك


----------



## Eng-fas (11 أبريل 2012)

اين الشرح باشا مهندس الله يخليك 

نحن في انتظار الشرح الكامل


----------



## مهندسة النجف (12 أبريل 2012)

وين هذا الشرح ياستاذنا الفاضل​


----------



## sarab sarab (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## عصمت حسنى (7 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

